# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Gestopt met de pil - Nu na 4 maanden nog steeds geen menstruatie gehad

## Hanne138

Hellow,

Ik heb eind augustus mijn laatste menstruatie gehad, gestopt met de pil en dus tot nu, 4 maanden later, nog geen menstruatie gehad. Een maand geleden vond ik het al raar, toen heb ik bloed laten prikken maar ik was niet zwanger. Nu nog steeds niet volgens mij want ik heb niks van klachten, voel me prima en er is niks te zien. 

Is dit normaal? Ik weet dat je moet "ontpillen" maar dit lijkt me toch iets te lang.

Ik hoor het graag.

Grtjs

----------

